# Blue 'OP' strip on avatars?



## Dirk (5 Oct 2017)

Why do some members have a blue strip across the top right hand corner of their avatars, with the letters 'OP' on it?
I've noticed that if you click on an avatar with it, you don't go to their profile page as you would do normally, but you can still access their profile by clicking on their user name.
What's that all about?


----------



## Alex H (5 Oct 2017)

At a guess, it's the Original Poster of that post.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Oct 2017)

Nice new feature. Now you can see, deep down in a discussion, who started the argument in the first place and who to blame.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It needs a TD strip in red for Thread Derailer.



And a red cross for repeat offender?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2017)

Alex H said:


> At a guess, it's the Original Poster of that post.




In that case, why doesn't dirk have one as the original poster?


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Nice new feature. Now you can see, deep down in a discussion, who started the argument in the first place and who to blame.


Often the arguments break out on subjects unrelated to the OP. Due to petty name calling.

You idiot.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Often the arguments break out on subjects unrelated to the OP. Due to petty name calling.
> 
> You idiot.


You are wrong. How can a dog even have trousers?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> In that case, why doesn't dirk have one as the original poster?


He will when he next replies to the thread. It's meant as a reminder of who the OP is once the discussion has moved on a bit, so the software omits it from the actual first post.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> He will when he next replies to the thread. It's meant as a reminder of who the OP is once the discussion has moved on a bit, so the software omits it from the actual first post.




Thanks for that Phil. I did wonder.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Oct 2017)

it's cool


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Why do some members have a blue strip across the top right hand corner of their avatars, with the letters 'OP' on it?
> I've noticed that if you click on an avatar with it, you don't go to their profile page as you would do normally, but you can still access their profile by clicking on their user name.
> What's that all about?


Please post again so we can see it in action.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

Origami Practioner

Overrated Plenum

Occidental Paraphylaxis

Oncological Perrenial

Original Poster

Official Person


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Please post again so we can see it in action.



Apropos of nothing, Kate Beaton is cool.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2017)

I've had a look at a list of meanings of OP. I think the likeliest fit is Oligodendrocyte Progenitor


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2017)

It's scaled wrong on some screens. I thought @Marmion had added a blue beret to the avatar, maybe from some sort of solidarity with UN peacekeepers or something.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2017)

I always thought it stood for 'Old Pervert' but there you go, learn something every day














Spoiler



Hands up those who clicked on the blue writing thinking it was a link


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I always thought it stood for 'Old Pervert' but there you go, learn something every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaun (5 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> It's scaled wrong on some screens. I thought @Marmion had added a blue beret to the avatar, maybe from some sort of solidarity with UN peacekeepers or something.


I thought I'd covered desktop and mobile layouts. Could you provide more details so I can check and fix it. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Apropos of nothing, Kate Beaton is cool.


Well, technically it's a drawing she used to as a base of further works







Edit: Oops, thread got serious again while I was composing this. Please disregard this derail

Edit 2:



User said:


> It needs a TD strip in red for Thread Derailer.


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2017)

Shaun said:


> I thought I'd covered desktop and mobile layouts. Could you provide more details so I can check and fix it.


Just checked it and it's misplaced (too far down and right) and the upper left taper is missing in both the stock browser and Lightning (org.acr.barebones) on Android, whereas Fennec gets it correct. And now while I was testing it, it seems to have vanished so I can't give more details!


----------



## Cycleops (5 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> It's scaled wrong on some screens. I thought @Marmion had added a blue beret to the avatar,


Highly likely.


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Oct 2017)

How do we know it doesn't mean obnoxious prick?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> It's scaled wrong on some screens. I thought @Marmion had added a blue beret to the avatar, maybe from some sort of solidarity with UN peacekeepers or something.





Shaun said:


> I thought I'd covered desktop and mobile layouts. Could you provide more details so I can check and fix it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shaun



You do realise if I knew how to draw a blue beret on my avatar that I'd have done so...


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It needs a TD strip in red for Thread Derailer.


That would get confusing on a thread about derailleurs.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> You do realise if I knew how to draw a blue beret on my avatar that I'd have done so...


But would it be a beret or a 'Tam'


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> You do realise if I knew how to draw a blue beret on my avatar that I'd have done so...


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You are wrong. How can a dog even have trousers?



more to the point


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

Dirk said:


> Post removed


But you've got an answer to your question, why do you have a problem with people having a bit of fun with it now?

I could understand if you had asked a personal question, or something that impacts on your life individually, but you have asked a question about the site itself, something a few of us noticed and were interested in. You don't get to decide when we stop talking about it.

(Of course, if @Shaun wants it closed for his own reasons, that's fine)


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Oct 2017)

subaqua said:


> more to the point
> View attachment 377092



You see, there you go again. Derailing the thread like always. The dog claims to wear trousers, not boots.


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You see, there you go again. Derailing the thread like always. The dog claims to wear trousers, not boots.








coughs x4


----------



## Yellow Saddle (5 Oct 2017)

subaqua said:


> View attachment 377093
> 
> 
> coughs x4


The one on the left looks like one of those styles where the owner looks like he wears an overfull nappy and a belt that just can't keep it all up. The one on the right can work. If the tail goes through the fly, does it still need a zipp?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> The one on the left looks like one of those styles where the owner looks like he wears an overfull nappy and a belt that just can't keep it all up. The one on the right can work. If the tail goes through the fly, does it still need a zipp?



What depth?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

We could look for an authoritative answer on this, but unfortunately ...


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> You are wrong. How can a dog even have trousers?



The real question is not how can but how would.......






and the answer apparantly is..











Unclear.......


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Just look at the expression on that poor dog's face.



Elasticated waist, I'd be unimpressed too.


----------



## Bimble (6 Oct 2017)

@Shaun has moved it to the bottom as it seems to work okay there. @mjr could you test and let us know?


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Oct 2017)

I have seen it elsewhere at the bottom. Looks much nicer.


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2017)

Bimble said:


> @Shaun has moved it to the bottom as it seems to work okay there. @mjr could you test and let us know?


Can't see it on this topic from the troublesome browsers.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Can't see it on this topic from the troublesome browsers.


Oh, he's deleted all his posts 

Note to self: don't derail Dirk's threads.

Try this https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/camelbak-or-similar-in-cabin-baggage.222938/#post-4932017


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2017)

Ah, I thought I'd seen the broken one in here.

I've gone and found it in other tropics and it looks OK now.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

mjr said:


> Ah, I thought I'd seen the broken one in here.


There were several in this thread, but included him complaining that the thread had been derailed, and should be locked. Others, including me, thought it shouldn't be and apparently the mods agreed because it's still not locked. So he spat the dummy and deleted all his other posts in the thread.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2017)

*Mod note:
*
Yes, the thread has gone to the dogs (boo!) but it's harmless fun so no harm done. No need to close the thread unless a full-on fangs and claws dog fight erupts. 

The moot point is that the OP signifier is pretty much self-explanatory and is a nice new feature and the Blue Strip looks much better at the bottom than at the top.

As you were - carry on dogging!


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Oct 2017)

Where's the ball gone....?


----------

